# items in the library



## cerealandmilk

What word would you use here for 'items'? 

Eg There are over 10000 items in the library.

Hay más de 10000 artículos? en la biblioteca.


----------



## Moritzchen

cerealandmilk said:


> What word would you use here for 'items'?
> 
> Eg There are over 10,000 items in the library.
> 
> Hay más de 10.000 artículos? en la biblioteca.


Sí.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Sí.



No . Puede confundirse con 'artículos impresos' en lugar de libros (¿me expliqué?). Me temo que lo mejor sería decir 'libros' y chau, porque no veo palabra genérica que sirva igual e incluya panfletos, revistas, etc.


----------



## Moritzchen

Porqué? Además de libros hay mapas, revistas, diarios, directorios telefónicos, CDs, DVDs...
No es sólo que la pregunta original no es sobre books sino sobre items, hay un montón de *artículos* vieja cascarrabias!!!
(Y cómo seguís mi amor?)


----------



## maidinbedlam

Estoy de acuerdo con duvija en que "artículos" puede ser confuso, pero "libros" tampoco me parece exacto. ¿Qué tal "hay más de 10000 títulos"?


----------



## jasminasul

Yo creo que tiene que ser títulos. No sé si servirá registros, volúmenes, recursos...


----------



## Moritzchen

Are we reading the same OP?


cerealandmilk said:


> What word would you use here for '*items*'?
> 
> Eg There are over 10000* items* in the library.
> 
> Hay más de 10000 artículos? en la biblioteca.


----------



## maidinbedlam

Pero, ¿"items" no se refiere a cada una de las unidades que componen la colección? Si fuese una tienda de ropa serían prendas de vestir, si fuese un museo obras, etc. En una biblioteca los "items" son los materiales de lectura y audiovisual que constan en sus registros. "Artículos" me parece por una parte muy genérico (no especifica el tipo: lectura, etc) y por otra, como ya hemos dicho, proclive a confundirse con artículos periodísticos.
Con "títulos" creo que se engloba cualquier tipo de soporte, quizás también con "publicaciones".


----------



## Moritzchen

maidinbedlam said:


> ... "Artículos" me parece por una parte muy genérico (no especifica el tipo: lectura, etc) y por otra, como ya hemos dicho, *proclive a confundirse con artículos periodísticos*...


Ahhh! Ahora entiendo!
Claro, es lo mismo que dijo mi paisana y no pude ver



duvija said:


> No . *Puede confundirse con 'artículos impresos' *en lugar de libros ...


Entonces sí, tal vez publicaciones o títulos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Alto, alto, Moritz, no cambies de opinión. Para mí, publicaciones o títulos no engloban DVDs ni CDs, etc. A mí me gusta *artículos*, en contra de mis admiradas damas del hilo, mal que me pese. Hay cierta ambigüedad, sí, pero es un mal menor. 

Saludos


----------



## Moritzchen

vislumbro una luz al final de este tenebroso túnel...
Voces! Oigo voces! 
tal vez no se haya perdido todo...


----------



## Lurrezko

¿Y qué tal *referencias*?


----------



## maidinbedlam

Lurrezko said:


> Para mí, publicaciones o títulos no engloban DVDs ni CDs, etc. A mí me gusta *artículos*, en contra de mis admiradas damas del hilo, mal que me pese. Hay cierta ambigüedad, sí, pero es un mal menor


Concedo en dudar sobre "publicaciones", pero no creo que "títulos" excluya soportes que no sean libros.

(Traidor, ya tenía a Moriztchen convencido )



Lurrezko said:


> ¿Y qué tal *referencias*?



Sí, esta me parece muy buena.


----------



## Lurrezko

Voy a avisar a uno que entiende de esto, a ver qué opina.


----------



## Moritzchen

Referencias es excelente porque también incluye mapas, fotos, cartas y documentos. 
(No sé qué pensar de todo esto!
Voy a ver si pido turno con el psicólogo)


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Referencias es excelente porque también incluye mapas, fotos, cartas y documentos.
> (No sé qué pensar de todo esto!
> Voy a ver si pido turno con el psicólogo)



Creo que tenés que pedir hora para una terapia de grupo. 
Francamente, ninguna solución me gusta. "Títulos" tal vez sea la más concreta. "Ärtículos" funcionaría en una tienda de ropa, sin problemas - incluyendo ropa interior, tangas, etc. Para 'cosas de leer', la macana es que 'artículos' ya existe como palabra, tomada por otra rama - "En este periódico hay reportes policiales, chistes, artículos, fotos del huracán que está cerca de N.York y cartas de los lectores". Y un resultado semántico anula al otro. 
"Publicaciones" es buena, pero qué pasa si algo no está publicado? (un manuscrito que tengo escondido en el cajón de los zapatos, por ejemplo). O fotos privadas... Y ni nos metamos con los correos...


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, isn't this thread fun!
A Wikipedia entry:

The library's collection consists of more than 26,000,000* items* including 15,000,000 books and other printed materials, 30,000 manuscripts, 143,000 newspapers and serials, 4,500,000 graphic materials, 510,000 music scores, 500,000 maps, 600,000 sound recording, 90,000 audiovisuals, 90,000 electronic documents, more than 500,000 microforms, etc.

La Biblioteca Nacional de España es el centro depositario oficial del Patrimonio Bibliográfico y Documental de España, custodiando más de 26 millones de *publicaciones* producidas en territorio nacional desde comienzos del siglo XVIII: libros, revistas, mapas, grabados, dibujos, partituras, folletos, etc.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Well, isn't this thread fun!
> A Wikipedia entry:
> 
> La Biblioteca Nacional de España es el centro depositario oficial del Patrimonio Bibliográfico y Documental de España, custodiando más de 26 millones de *publicaciones* producidas en territorio nacional desde comienzos del siglo XVIII: libros, revistas, mapas, grabados, dibujos, partituras, folletos, etc.



Sí, yo también me quedaría con 'publicaciones'. Eso de que no incluiría DVD, es cierto. Ni cosas en el cyber...


----------



## Colchonero

*Libros *no sirve porque en las bibliotecas actuales no sólo hay libros sino otros tipos de soportes (DVD, CD-ROM, etc.) *Artículos *tampoco es adecuado: artículo se usa para referirse a partes de una publicación periódica o de una monografía de autoría colectiva. En la literatura profesional, *ítems *suele traducirse al castellano como *documentos*. No obstante, como ese término es demasiado genérico y puede confundirse con los documentos en sentido estricto (esto es, aquellos que se generan como consecuencia de una acción administrativa y que se conservan en los archivos) suele utilizarse la expresión *unidades documentales*. Así, la colección general de una biblioteca tiene x unidades documentales repartidas en diversas colecciones particulares (libros, multimedia, publicaciones periódicas, etc. )


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, I'm sure that's right, but it seems awfully formal compared to the original ...


----------



## duvija

Puaj. Si veo 'unidades documentales', lo primero que se me ocurre es que están hablando en Klingon (sin haberlo estudiado mucho).
Pregunta inteligente . ¿Qué tiene de malo usar 'item'? La academia hasta da el plural como "items'.

Y esto es lo que viene de 'la casa', digamos en 5):


ítem: 
sinónimos | definición RAE | conjugar verbos 
en contexto | imágenes
en Inglés | en Francés | en Portugués 







Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: ítem 

adv. lat. Se usa para hacer distinción de artículos o capítulos en un escrito.
m. Cada uno de dichos artículos o capítulos.
Cada uno de los apartados que componen un cuestionario o un test.
Añadidura.
inform. Cada uno de los elementos que forman parte de un dato.
♦ pl. ítems.


----------



## Colchonero

Pues te parecerá "puaj" pero así es como se dice en España, en el ámbito profesional y en la literatura relacionada. Cosa distinta es que te guste o no.


----------



## Pinairun

Colchonero said:


> Pues te parecerá "puaj" pero así es como se dice en España, en el ámbito profesional y en la literatura relacionada. Cosa distinta es que te guste o no.



Hacedle caso a _Colchonero_, que sabe muy bien de qué estamos hablando.


----------



## lechuzaderegaliz

¿Qué piensan de "materiales"?


----------



## Colchonero

Materiales o materiales documentales se usó a menudo (hablo siempre de España) hasta hace unos quince o veinte años en la literatura profesional. Como en todo, también en esto hay modas y hoy es una expresión que ha caído en desuso.


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, would the newspaper say "'unidades documentales"? If not, what would it say?


----------



## Colchonero

k-in-sc said:


> Well, would the newspaper say "'unidades documentales"? If not, what would it say?



Disculpa, no entiendo bien la pregunta.


----------



## k-in-sc

Si el periódico usaría el término "unidades documentales", y si no, cuál usaría.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Pues te parecerá "puaj" pero así es como se dice en España, en el ámbito profesional y en la literatura relacionada. Cosa distinta es que te guste o no.


\
No, ¡yo te tengo total fé y te creo! Pero no me parece que se use esa expresión fuera del ámbito al que te referís. No recuerdo hacia qué público se dirige este asunto.


----------



## Colchonero

Si te refieres a qué término se usaría en un artículo periodístico, no puedo contestar, no lo sé. Cualquier cosa, me temo. 

Si te refieres a cómo se denominan los periódicos (las publicaciones periódicas diarias) que forman parte de las colecciones de una hemeroteca (tanto si es una institución independiente como si es una sección de una biblioteca, que ambos casos pueden darse; tanto si es un ejemplar de un periódico como si es la colección encuadernada de, digamos, el último año) lo habitual es unidades documentales. Debes tener en cuenta que el término unidades documentales (al igual que ocurre con item) es muy amplio y muy genérico: esa es su utilidad y también su servidumbre.


----------



## duvija

Moritzchen said:


> Ahhh! Ahora entiendo!
> Claro, es lo mismo que dijo mi paisana y no pude ver
> .



Ah, pobre... estás cieguito... Solicito que te metas el 'mi amor' en el artí ...


----------



## k-in-sc

Qué, ¿no lees el periódico?


----------



## duvija

Me entró la curiosidad por saber si en A.Latina se usa también 'unidades documentales'. El nombre parece super-correcto, pero nunca lo escuché antes.


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> \
> No, ¡yo te tengo total fé y te creo! Pero no me parece que se use esa expresión fuera del ámbito al que te referís. No recuerdo hacia qué público se dirige este asunto.



Bueno, la traducción usual de item es unidad documental. Coloquialmente, entre compañeros, podemos hablar de *piezas*, por ejemplo, o de *ejemplares*, pero ambas expresiones tienen ciertos inconvenientes; y desde luego nunca las usaría en un artículo profesional. No es adecuado traducirlo como *títulos *porque puede haber (y de hecho hay) varios ejemplares de un mismo título. Del mismo modo, *referencias *se usa para otras cosas.


----------



## Colchonero

k-in-sc said:


> Qué, ¿no lees el periódico?



Disculpa otra vez, no te comprendo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Te estoy preguntando si no existe algún término más genérico, más para un público general.


----------



## Moritzchen

Te pregunta si tal vez haya un término más pedestre, más al alcance de la gente común. En este país el periódico se escribe como para que pueda ser leído y comprendido por un niño de quinto grado.


----------



## Colchonero

Como he dicho antes, piezas o ejemplares.


----------



## k-in-sc

OK ... piezas o ejemplares? ¿Cuál preferirías tú?


----------



## Colchonero

Piezas. _La Biblioteca Nacional conserva diez millones de piezas, en diferentes soportes y formatos_. ¿Algo así te suena bien? Insisto en que son términos coloquiales, de andar por casa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Dado el contexto, creo que un término coloquial es justamente lo que andaba buscando cerealandmilk. Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

En menudo jardín te he metido, Colchonero...


----------



## Colchonero

No, no, nada de eso. Puede que yo entendiera mal lo que se pedía.


----------



## jasminasul

Lurrezko said:


> En menudo jardín te he metido, Colchonero...


Yo estaba pensando exactamente lo mismo, que Colchonero se estaría acordando de toda tu familia.
De todas formas, K., ¿cuál sería el término técnico para library items?


----------



## k-in-sc

"Items" works on all levels, as far as I know.


----------



## jasminasul

Te lo preguntaba porque la frase me parece bastante neutra, ni técnica ni periodística ni nada en especial. Gracias. 
Por cierto, tu español no tiene ni una falta. Precioso.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, I only posted in Spanish because colchonero pretended not to understand what I was asking in English :-S


----------



## Colchonero

k-in-sc said:


> Thanks, I only posted in Spanish because colchonero pretended not to understand what I was asking in English :-S



Pero era por el doblaje.


----------

